# ترنيمة " بننده عليك " لفريق المس ايدينا عن شهداء القديسين



## marmora jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

ترنيمه بننده عليك



ترنيم : بيتر بديع


كلمات : أميل يوسف

ألحان : فادى طلعت

توزيع وميكس : مايكل طلعت




http://www.4shared.com/audio/CqfxqyL8/__online.html
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسى يا حبى 
بحب صوت الفريق ده انا 
جارى التحميل بس هاتى نص جنيه ههههههههه
*​


----------



## mogmog (8 فبراير 2011)

thank you


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الترنيمه

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## soso-83 (23 فبراير 2011)

مــــــــــــــــــــيرسى
وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## يوسف عطية (23 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## monmooon (25 فبراير 2011)

مرسي كتتتتتتتتتتتير ياجميل 
وجااااااارى التحميل 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا للترنيمه ولمجهود
ربنا يفرحك*​


----------



## anosh (25 فبراير 2011)

* ميرسى بجد على الترنيمة الجميله
ربناااااااااااااااااا يباركك​*


----------



## hokka_2020 (1 مارس 2011)

Thnx Alot  God Bless U​


----------

